# Beginner Questions!



## Sandisuire (Dec 10, 2016)

We have had our herd of Nigerian dwarf goats for about 3 months now. We're still learning! We have one that is due to give birth on January 25 according to her paperwork from her previous owners! Is there anything different we should be feeding her before or anything different we need to do? We tried putting her and one more of the females together in a smaller pen, but they kept fighting. They both are due in January. They get along as best friends in the big pasture! Any advice is very welcome! Feeding, shots, anything that we need to do now before she kids? Thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What are you feeding her currently? Did the previous owner say anything about CDT, copper bolus, or BoSe?


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

1 Vitamin E pill in there grain. it makes a big difference in kid vitality after birth.
some goats will not eat the pill so you may have to trick them I break the pill and stir it in to the grain.


----------



## Sandisuire (Dec 10, 2016)

They get a mixture now of goat pellets, and oats with a little sweet feed every now and then. We use the same mixture the previous owners did. The paperwork says she had her CDT in February 2016 and ivamec worming throughout the year with the last time being in October.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Do you have your birth kit ready? Do you have the phone # of a local goat vet? Is it super cold where you live?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

There are a number of suggestions in the sticky notes here in the kidding coral. Also, check out Fiasco Farms online site, there is great information here. There is so much, hard to cover.......


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You should give a CD/T booster now.


----------



## Sandisuire (Dec 10, 2016)

Ok another question. When people say the ligaments loosen up around the tail-are we talking about here where my hands are in the pictures or farther back towards the tail?


----------



## Sandisuire (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Sandisuire (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

The ligaments are farther back towards the tail. What you want to do is run your hand down the spine until you feel two hard, pencil-like objects connected to the spine that shoot out diagonally towards the rear of the goat. It almost looks like it makes a peace sign with the spine. This should be only a few inches away from the goat's tail. Or you could also take your fingers and push down until you find the tail head. Next to that there should be a small pocket of nothingness, and next to that should be the ligaments (I think.) If you need me to upload a picture on their location, just let me know! If you do find the ligaments, I would compare the pregnant goat's to another, nonpregnant goat's ligaments or one that's not as far along as she is. Hope she gives you an easy kidding!


----------



## Sandisuire (Dec 10, 2016)

think we're a lot closer today! Her bag has almost doubled in size and I can squeeze all the way around her tailbone area now!!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome, sounds very, very close.


----------



## Sandisuire (Dec 10, 2016)

Twins!!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!!!! :leap:
Super cute


----------



## ilovemygoats52 (Jan 23, 2017)

how do i load a pic without showing it on facebook


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Scroll down to the box here where you write a new reply. Look below the box on the left. Do you see "manage attachments"? Click that and it will give you the tools to upload photos here.


----------



## Sandisuire (Dec 10, 2016)

Would anyone like to help us name these two female twins?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

So adorable!!! I want to come cuddle them!!! Congratulations! Just for fun, I looked up some Nigerian girl's names: Anike, Essie, Isioma, Adelola, Erima, Idara & Augustina. Those seemed the easiest to pronounce.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Anna and Ilsa for their winter birth!

Have they had selenium? That first doe definitely looks like she needs some...


----------



## rochelle (Jul 10, 2016)

So dang adorable! I wanna give them kisses!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gorgeous! Congrats on your new does!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryYoung (Jan 31, 2017)

What if the doe doesn't release the placenta. And when does the kids start drinking water and eating hay


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They usually start nibbling at hay and grain around 2-3 weeks. They start drinking water a week or so later. It varies with the kid. 

If a doe retains her placenta, that's an emergency and she needs some help. Do you have a doe with a retained placenta?


----------

